# Searching For Regulations re: Corporate Sponsorship of Cadet Corps



## rmacqueen (16 Sep 2006)

I have been searching the regs looking for rules on corporate sponsorship of Cadet Corps and have not been able to find anything.

Given the fiscal difficulties so many rural units face, I have been trying to come up with new ways to try and alleviate this.  Since we cannot give tax receipts for financial donations I was wondering if any other Corps had received donations of services, ie. phone company providing free phone access, use of space for offices and training for free, that sort of thing?  Also, what regs apply and where are they?  I have just spent 2 hours combing CATO's, DAOD's, etc and cannot find anything.

Thanks for help,

Robbin


----------



## Klc (16 Sep 2006)

The unit I was a part of received regular donations from a Legion and a related social club.

I had heard there was an air cadet unit in Winnipeg with sponsorship from Boeing, but this could be wrong.
I'll have to check with some old AC's I know...

[edit: typo]


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Sep 2006)

If you want to be able to issue charitable donation receipts to corporate or individual sponsors then you (a qualifying organization actually) have to be registered with the Canada Revenue Agency as a charity.  Whether the gift is cash, items or services, the same rules basically apply to the claiming of them as a charitable donation.  
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tax/charities/menu-e.html

There are many Registered Charities associated with cadet organizations; 
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/ebci/haip/srch/sec/SrchInput01Validate-e?searchType=Registered&searchMethod=2&terms=Cadet&city=&prov=&postalCode=&descod=&catCode=&busno=&busno2=&pageNum=1&Button=Search


----------



## Kunu (16 Sep 2006)

I hope I'm not rumour mongering here, but I think I recall hearing several years ago that 188 Cobra RC(Air)CS in Toronto/Downsview was receiving sponsorship from Bombardier.  Perhaps some CIC involved with that unit might be able to answer your question.


----------



## catalyst (16 Sep 2006)

The free will donations,....if you can call it that,a re tax deductable, receipts are handed out for that purpose.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (16 Sep 2006)

Theres 2 units in Winnipeg Sponsored by Boeing 199 and 176 have there parade buildings ( A technical college) rent payed for. Once a year the cadets go and garbage sweep the area around Boeing's maintenance facility


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Sep 2006)

Thank you everyone for your help.  I was told that we could not be a charity.  Just goes to show the value of not accepting the first answer you are given and seeking further info from people in the know


----------



## Neill McKay (17 Sep 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for your help.  I was told that we could not be a charity.  Just goes to show the value of not accepting the first answer you are given and seeking further info from people in the know



That depends on who you mean by "we".  The CF obviously isn't one, but I can't see why most sponsors, including the Leagues, couldn't be.


----------



## rmacqueen (17 Sep 2006)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> That depends on who you mean by "we".  The CF obviously isn't one, but I can't see why most sponsors, including the Leagues, couldn't be.


we = corps.  Interesting how almost all cadet units registered as charities are Air according to the CRA website


----------



## Neill McKay (17 Sep 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> we = corps.  Interesting how almost all cadet units registered as charities are Air according to the CRA website



Only speculating, I'd say that the Air Cadet League might simply be the most (of the three) on the ball with this issue.


----------



## rmacqueen (17 Sep 2006)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Only speculating, I'd say that the Air Cadet League might simply be the most (of the three) on the ball with this issue.


My suspicions as well


----------



## rwgill (17 Sep 2006)

The Army Cadet League can help you.  They issue "charity" receipts.

Contact your local League Rep.  If you do not have one, contact your provincial League.  If you still cannot get an answer, contact the Army Cadet League of Canada in Ottawa (www.armycadetleague.ca).  

The National Office will NOT bite your head off for calling.  They will get you the answers you need and make sure that your local rep contacts you.  Terry may seem gruff, but he's a great guy and remembers that it is all about the cadets! ;D


----------



## PViddy (17 Sep 2006)

> Thank you everyone for your help.  I was told that we could not be a charity.  Just goes to show the value of not accepting the first answer you are given and seeking further info from people in the know



I don't think that is entirely true, my unit has two sponsors.  Kiwanas club and a parent support committee, the latter of which is a registered charity.  We do bingos and the whole nine.  This came into effect a couple of years ago, i can get you some more infor on how it happened if you like, PM me if you have any furtther questions.

cheers,


PV


----------



## yoman (17 Sep 2006)

PViddy said:
			
		

> I don't think that is entirely true, my unit has two sponsors.  Kiwanas club and a parent support committee, the latter of which is a registered charity.
> 
> PV



Same thing at my unit. We are sponsored by Telesat Canada and the parent sponsoring committee. We even have a United Way charity account.


----------



## primer (18 Sep 2006)

Well said Rob I was looking for the answer myself last week 

Cheers


----------



## rwgill (19 Sep 2006)

No problem Ron.

At the same time now, at least for the army side of the Leagues, larger cheques can be made out to "Army Cadet League of Canada".  In the memo section of the cheque, you can specify for what corps (ie. for XXXX RCACC).  The money will be sent to the cadet corps and a receipt issued to the donor.

Of course, everyone should be in the loop before hand.


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Sep 2006)

rwgill said:
			
		

> At the same time now, at least for the army side of the Leagues, larger cheques can be made out to "Army Cadet League of Canada".  In the memo section of the cheque, you can specify for what corps (ie. for XXXX RCACC).  The money will be sent to the cadet corps and a receipt issued to the donor.


That is good to know, could be useful while waiting to get our own number.  How would you handle a donation of services like donating space?


----------



## rwgill (19 Sep 2006)

I will try to find an answer for you.  This would have to be discussed with the League..........to get a value for the donation.  If the space had been leased out before, this is easy.  If not, an amount may have to be agreed upon.  I will try to get a more definate answer for you.


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Sep 2006)

Thanks, appreciate all the assistance, this could be a big help to the Corps.  Will be having a talk with the CO tomorrow night


----------



## Sloaner (20 Sep 2006)

I've dealt with the donating of space issue before.  Once you have a price the corps sponsor pays the rent as usual, and then the leasor can donate the money back to the corps on a monthly, quarterly or annual basis depending on how you want to arrange things.  Its fairly clean and quick, many units (at least in Ontario) have done this one.


----------

